# Need advice about after swimming care



## Shnga (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi! We recently installed a pool and our golden is loving swimming with my daughter pretty much everyday. I’m wondering if anyone has advice/tips on how to keep her skin and coat healthy. It is a salt water pool but does have some chlorine in it. It’s not feasible for me to dry her completely with a dryer everyday so I’ve been letting her air dry. I have solution that I put in her ears to keep them healthy. She loves it so much I want her to be able to swim everyday. I just want to keep her healthy also! Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Shnga said:


> Hi! We recently installed a pool and our golden is loving swimming with my daughter pretty much everyday. I’m wondering if anyone has advice/tips on how to keep her skin and coat healthy. It is a salt water pool but does have some chlorine in it. It’s not feasible for me to dry her completely with a dryer everyday so I’ve been letting her air dry. I have solution that I put in her ears to keep them healthy. She loves it so much I want her to be able to swim everyday. I just want to keep her healthy also! Thanks in advance for your help!!


Just rinse out the coat with fresh water to get the chlorine out so it doesn't dry out the skin and coat and just use a nice soap or detergent free shampoo so normal baths don't also strip all of the oils off the skin for when you do a regular bath. You may also try something like Tropiclean which has oatmeal in all of their shampoos and they also make an Oxy-Med medicated shampoo as well.

If the skin and or coat still gets a bit dry with that, then you might try adding a little extra omega 3's in the food but only if they get dry. To much Omega 3's can lead to their skin being to oily.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Our girl swims in our pool a few times a week with us and we just dry her with a towel. We haven't had a problem yet 🤞. I think it's great for low impact exercise. Luna free swims a bit but mostly waits by the side of the pool and watches for things to retrieve - a ball, a leaf that just blew in, whatever my nieces were playing with and then forgot... that breeding purpose got hardwired in her because she is very certain that her job is to get things out of the water.


----------



## Shnga (Jan 25, 2019)

It’s pretty darn cute. Lola and my 11 year old can play and swim in the pool together for a good couple hours. Like they’re best friends (which they are). Of course she loves to go get whatever you throw for her but lately she’ll just “go for a swim”. It’s very possible she’s enjoying our new backyard more than any of us! Thanks for responding. I’ve just been towel drying her also but I think I’ll add in rinsing her off with the hose at minimum. I may look for a good spray in conditioner and put some of that on her too.


----------

